# Having a hard time



## RSFWID (Jun 5, 2013)

To make a long story short, I was on here a few months ago because I was go through a divorce. We have since reconciled, but I have a new problem now. I have kids from a previous relationship and the mean the world to me.One of my children wants to live with me,so I brought to my wfes attention and she said she doesn't want to raise my children.But then she turns around and give her neice permission to come and live with us.Whats wrong with this picture?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

a lot


----------



## RSFWID (Jun 5, 2013)

John Lee said:


> a lot


Please explain
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Because a wife should not deny her husband his children. And either she is open to helping family with living arrangements or she is not. 

She is being disrespectful to you, and a hypocrite. 

She has gall to allow someone else come into your home when she disallowed your own daughter. 

I'd go ahead with the divorce. She doesn't care what you think, or how you feel or who you are (you are a father first).


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Does she not want any children? How old is the niece? Regardless of your answers they are YOUR children. They need you in their lives. 
I want to ask you so many questions about her refusal to even discuss raising your children, but does it really matter??
What is the bottom line here?


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

ne9907 said:


> Does she not want any children? How old is the niece? Regardless of your answers they are YOUR children. They need you in their lives.
> I want to ask you so many questions about her refusal to even discuss raising your children, but does it really matter??
> What is the bottom line here?


That's what I was thinking. I guess the only valid argument that I can think of is that your child is incorrigible. Far beyond just a pain in the neck. BUT... even if that were true, to go ahead and allow the next person who asks.... no way.


----------



## whathappenedtome (Nov 4, 2013)

Your children deserve the best you have to offer. If she can't take them, she's the one that should go.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

whathappenedtome said:


> Your children deserve the best you have to offer. If she can't take them, she's the one that should go.


DUDE:wtf:

easy decision your kids


----------



## whathappenedtome (Nov 4, 2013)

tom67 said:


> DUDE:wtf:
> 
> easy decision your kids


I don't get it. I think I agree with you. The kids should be first on the list of priorities. If your wife can't deal with that, then she needs to go.

I agree. Easy decision, the kids.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds like someone with serious control issues to me.
What her actions are saying is that she could do whatever she wants but you must first seek her permission.
In this case she rejected your request and outright refused to even ask your opinion, then she does for herself ,exactly what she told you not to do.

What was your reason for wanting divorce?


----------



## RSFWID (Jun 5, 2013)

SunnyT said:


> Because a wife should not deny her husband his children. And either she is open to helping family with living arrangements or she is not.
> 
> She is being disrespectful to you, and a hypocrite.
> 
> ...


I cant understand how she could expect me to abandon my kids. My daughter came over for the weekend and saw all her stuff in there room and said how come she can live here and I can't. It brought tears to my eyes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

RSFWID said:


> I cant understand how she could expect me to abandon my kids. My daughter came over for the weekend and saw all her stuff in there room and said how come she can live here and I can't. It brought tears to my eyes
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why the h*ll are you allowing this?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

RSFWID said:


> I cant understand how she could expect me to abandon my kids. My daughter came over for the weekend and saw all her stuff in there room and said how come she can live here and I can't. It brought tears to my eyes
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's time to draw a line in the sand.

I'm sorry. Tough decision.


----------



## Chana (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm actually not sure how you can love a person who wants you to 'abandon' your children. 

I do think if you let your daughter down on this issue, you're doing some serious damage to your relationship with her. It brought tears to YOUR eyes? Imagine how your daughter feels. Man up and be a father, please.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

RSFWID said:


> I cant understand how she could expect me to abandon my kids. My daughter came over for the weekend and saw all her stuff in there room and said how come she can live here and I can't. It brought tears to my eyes
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is just wrong. Why are you allowing this? If you refuse to stand up for yourself, at least stand up for your daughter.


----------



## KAM1959 (Aug 28, 2013)

Simple the new rules are her way or no way. You are expected to dance to her tune but you are not allowed to have your life unless she gives it to you. She should have discussed her nieces moving in with you before she allowed it to happen. In marriage you talk about things and one person does not make all decisions. 
So tell her how you feel about the matter and if she gets mad well maybe reconciling was not the right choice.


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry to say, you are not in a marriage at this point.


----------



## loopy lu (Oct 30, 2013)

Take your daughter and go. Your wife is completely wring. 

You and your daughter's bond will only get better. 

You both deserve better. 

Run.


----------

